# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  10 دستاورد برتر فیزیک در 2013

## khatereh 2

سال 2013 در کنار ارائه ایده‌های متحیرکننده‌ای مانند فیلم‌های سفر در زمان تا درهم‌تنیدگی کرم‌چاله، با چندین تجربه جالب همراه بود که به اثبات بسیاری از ناممکن‌ها پرداختند.

به گزارش ایسنا، ایجاد دقیق‌ترین نقشه نور پس از انفجار بزرگ توسط تلسکوپ پلانک، کشف ذره گریزان بوزون هیگز که منجر به تقدیم جایزه نوبل فیزیک به نظریه‌پردازان آن شد و همچنین مشاهده نوترینوهای فضای خارجی برای اولین بار از جمله این تجربیات بودند.

در این گزارش به بازبینی برخی از این دستاوردها در سال 2013 پرداخته شده است.

اولین فیلم واقعی سفر در زمان

هالیوود در دهه‌های اخیر به نمایش فیلمهای زیادی با موضوع سفر در زمان پرداخته، اما فیزیکدانان موسسه فناوری ماساچوست در سال 2013 به ثبت شکل واقعی این سفر پرداختند. تصاویر این فیلم فراواقعی و به شکل یک جهان فرضی بوده که سفر در زمان در آن امکان‌پذیر است.

این فیلم که توسط یک روش گرافیک رایانه‌ای موسوم به پیگیری پرتو ساخته شده، شاید بتواند به انسان در درک ریشه‌های علیت که هنوز بصورت معماگونه باقی مانده‌اند، کمک کرده و راه را برای مدلهای فیزیکی کوچک از سفر در زمان هموار کند. از دیگر کاربردهای این روش می‌توان به کمک در تفسیر پرتوهای نور کهکشانهای باستانی که تازه به زمین رسیده‌اند، اشاره کرد.

نمایش تولد، زندگی و مرگ یک کیهان با نقشه پلانک

دانشمندان با استفاده از تلسکوپ پلانک موفق به ارائه دقیق‌ترین نقشه از تابش زمینه کیهانی یا همان درخشش پس از انفجار بزرگ شدند که بینشهای بدیع و ناهنجاری‌های عجیبی را ارائه کرده است.

نوترینوهای فضای عمیق

یک تلسکوپ بزرگ در زیر یخهای قطب جنوب در سال 2013 موفق به شناسایی نوترینوها از فضای عمیق شد که شاید بتواند کشف اسرار دیگر مانند سیاه‌چاله‌های غول‌پیکر، ابرنواخترهای عظیم و ماده تاریک را به واقعیت تبدیل کند.

اولین رایانه نانولوله

دانشمندان موفق به ساخت یک رایانه کاربردی از نانولوله‌های کربن شدند که از سیستم‌عامل و نرم‌افزار مخصوص خود برخوردار است.

ثبت افتادن قطره قیر توسط دوربین پس از 69 سال

یکی از طولانی‌ترین تجربیات جهان زمانی به اوج خود رسید که یک قطره قیر به اندازه انگشت از توده اولیه خود جدا شده و در یک جام افتاد. این اولین بار بود که چنین رویدادی بر روی ویدیو ضبط می‌شد.

همکاری گوگل و ناسا برای استفاده از رایانه کوانتومی

مشتریان معروف شرکت D-Wave، سازنده رایانه‌های کوانتومی اظهار کردند که این دستگاهها که در حال همه‌گیر شدن بوده و ممکن است حتی نیروی رایانه پوشیدنی عینگ گوگل را نیز تامین کند، در سال 2014 وارد بازار خواهند شد. اگرچه این رایانه‌ها سریع هستند، اما هنوز معلوم نیست که واقعا کوانتومی هستند یا خیر.

حل تناقض سیاه‌چاله با درهم‌تنیدگی کرم‌چاله

تونل‌زنی از میان فضا-زمان و عمل شبح‌وار در یک فاصله که دو مورد از گیج‌کننده‌ترین ایده‌های فیزیک بوده، ممکن است جلوه‌های متفاوتی از یک چیز باشند. این بینشی است که می‌تواند راه را برای نظریه‌ای در مورد گرانش کوانتومی هموار کرده و یک تناقض کوچک را نیز در مورد سیاه‌چاله‌ها از بین ببرد.

کسب جایزه نوبل فیزیک توسط ذره بوزون هیگز

در سال 2012، دانشمندان مرکز سرن موفق به شناسایی ذره گریزان بوزون هیگز شدند. در سال 2013، این کشف بطور رسمی اثبات شده و پیتر هیگز و فرانسیس انگلبرت توانستند جایزه نوبل فیزیک را برای ایجاد نظریه چگونگی کسب جرم ذرات توسط بوزون هیگز و میدان هیگز بدست بیاورند.

ایجاد اولین گره‌های مایع در آزمایشگاه

گره‌ها در حال حاضر یکی از موارد جالب در ریاضیات بشمار می‌روند. دانشمندان در تجربه‌ای جدید در آزمایشگاه توانستند این زیبایی‌های جدید را از آب تولید کنند که می‌توانند درک انسان را از بالهای هواپیما و ابرمایعات کوانتومی عجیب ارتقا بخشند.

کشف بزرگترین عدد اول شناخته شده

یک پروژه محاسباتی توزیع شده موفق به شناسایی بزرگترین عدد اول شناخته‌شده تاکنون با 17 میلیون رقم شد. از دیگر دستاوردهای سال 2013 می‌توان به پیشرفت جدی در یک مساله لاینحل موسوم به حدس اعداد اول دوقلو اشاره کرد.

----------

